
Zyxel Germany: Recorded telephone calls publicly available - yk
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=https://www.zdnet.de/88333709/daten-gau-bei-zyxel-deutschland-aufgezeichnete-telefongespraeche-oeffentlich-zugaenglich/&prev=search
======
yk
As a quick summary for people who look into the comments because it says
German in the title:

Zyxel had several thousand phone calls on a publicly accessible server. A
ZDnet reader tipped of ZDnet, and they verified the story and published it
after the server was no longer accessible.

(The last bit is quite unclear in the automated translation, but unambiguous
in German:

> Kurz vor 13 Uhr hat die Firma den Zugriff auf die Daten gestoppt.

~~~
lennartkoopmann
> Kurz vor 13 Uhr hat die Firma den Zugriff auf die Daten gestoppt.

Translation: "The company [Zyxel] blocked access to the data right before
1pm."

------
ktpsns
Original link without the machine translation:

[https://www.zdnet.de/88333709/daten-gau-bei-zyxel-
deutschlan...](https://www.zdnet.de/88333709/daten-gau-bei-zyxel-deutschland-
aufgezeichnete-telefongespraeche-oeffentlich-zugaenglich/)

------
oger
A server in Denmark storing recordings of customer calls? This smells a lot
like misconfigured Zendesk setup? Any pros around that can provide more
insight?

------
VMG
The flipside of "information wants to be free"

------
blattimwind
"Oopsie, my bad"

